# DS #2783: My Japanese Coach (USA)



## JPH (Oct 15, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3801^^


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 15, 2008)

oh wow yay
ive always wanted to learn jap
but im limited to watching anime and jdramas since i dont have much motivation to study myself
this would help :]


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 15, 2008)

lolita rape hentai M I RITE


----------



## MR_COW (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm really interested on how much this can teach. Probably not much. At all.


----------



## Kaos (Oct 15, 2008)

This may actually be useful in brushing up my Japanese for end of year exams at school.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 15, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> awesome is awesome


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Oct 15, 2008)

YES!

Game of the year! Seriously. I don't think there's anyone that hasn't demanded this more than any other learning game.


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh crap... 
inb4mediocre_jap_


----------



## alex (Oct 15, 2008)

It will only teach basic stuff I bet, but I think I can learn more in Animes and games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I'll see...

When some site I know gets it.


----------



## blu9987 (Oct 15, 2008)

Awesome this can help me prepare for my japanese midterm next week.

Is this more like hiragana practice or is it like vocabulary/grammar with romaaji


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 15, 2008)

awesome is awesome


----------



## Danieluz (Oct 15, 2008)

Finally! Been waiting for this for a long time


----------



## Zaiga (Oct 15, 2008)

Finally! I've been wondering when it would come out. I wonder if it will actually teach you something.


----------



## Sephi (Oct 15, 2008)

This will be the first NDS game I play in over 4 weeks, I hope it's good


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> oh wow yay
> ive always wanted to learn jap
> but im limited to watching anime and jdramas since i dont have much motivation to study myself
> this would help :]


in b4 kikuchiyo


----------



## m3rox (Oct 16, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> This will be the first NDS game I play in over 4 weeks, I hope it's good



Same, this is the only decent DS (app/game) that's been released in a while.

I hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## zak. (Oct 16, 2008)

is this out yet?? i cant find it anywhere :/ been waiting for this game for too long now ¬_¬ lol


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 16, 2008)

I played the french one.. it had a lot of vocabulary teaching, but not much grammatic.. 

This should be good if you already know some japanese and want to get some practice, if you want to really learn the language, this is not what you're looking for.


----------



## starfox468 (Oct 16, 2008)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
Mr.Cocroach, could you suggest another thingymagoober program if I really want to learn Japanses


----------



## Rayder (Oct 16, 2008)

I imagine this could at least give a head-start to anyone that's going to start learning the language in school/college.  I know my nephew will DEFINATELY be interested in this.  He wants to learn Japanese (and he's a smart kid), but his school doesn't offer it as a language choice.

I'll have to EM him about it......as soon as I see it turn up somewhere.

EDIT: Damn these extra buttons on this G15 keyboard!


----------



## Banger (Oct 16, 2008)

I shall try it out later. Even if it just teaches words and not grammar its better then nothing.


----------



## mrbass (Oct 16, 2008)

zak. said:
			
		

> is this out yet?? i cant find it anywhere :/ been waiting for this game for too long now ¬_¬ lol



no it's not out anywhere yet for the masses but you can't prevent us from saying....wow awesome...this one rocks. hehe.

I was prepared to rip this apart.  However, this is actually a decent title.  I was worried it'd have romaji sprinkled throughout which it does but initially it shows hiragana ???? and katakana ???? in some parts at least. However, in games it does have tons of romaji which is too bad.  Just about every word you can listen to the pronunciation.  You can speak and compare...although don't find this useful..some might.  

Writing part isn't all that great but isn't all that bad.  If you compare it to Japanese titles that have built in recognition I think those are the best to practice on since whatever you write it'll pop back what it thinks your intending to write.  Thus once you start getting your kanji or whatever your writing recognized you know it's correct.  In My Japanese Coach it shows you quickly the brush strokes (doesn't have them numbered which isn't a big deal not till kanji with many strokes that is). and lets you either trace over it or clear the white area and then hit "compare" to bring it back up.  Like I said though no recognition though.

edit 2: Like I said I'm an idiot. I spoke too soon it does have recognition I guess at least in the mini game Fading Characters.  So not too shabby after all now.

Ok now back to playing mini games with My Japanese Coach such as Whack my gopher! Hey now.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2008)

Fucking finally!!! Thanks christ. I'll actually be buying this.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow it's been released now i can learn japanese more than i know some's  the best game of learning Languages Rate 10/10


----------



## zak. (Oct 16, 2008)

when this comes out here in the UK i'll def be buying this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 such a great tool to work with along side my japanese workbooks lol


----------



## joeglens (Oct 16, 2008)

starfox468 said:
			
		

> YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> Mr.Cocroach, could you suggest another thingymagoober program if I really want to learn Japanses




try the Japanese Rosetta Stone...... its out in the intertube


----------



## m3rox (Oct 16, 2008)

manaphy4ever said:
			
		

> Wow it's been released now i can learn japanese more than i know some's  the best game of learning Languages Rate 10/10



You should probably download "My English Coach" first.


----------



## alex (Oct 16, 2008)

I suck at numbers, but I like the violent game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hitting poor gophers...

And I got to Lesson 3 right away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its okay, but tough for me.


----------



## Orusaka (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, I must say, the placement tests on these things sure aren't all that clever, are they? Placed me at level 11, then proceeded to give me a lecture on the copula desu. Didn't use the word copula, though. This has a very lax approach to grammar, which is probably good for the target audience. Anyway, I found it amusing that the test placed me at a lecture on something we covered first week in uni. And that was several years of Japanese lessons ago.


----------



## m3rox (Oct 16, 2008)

To the noob mod that removed my post, it wasn't a flame, it was a suggestion.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Oct 16, 2008)

Been waiting to check this out for a while, doubt it can honestly teach much AT all though since Japanese is very much so more complex than English hence why it's harder for people to learn it going from English.


----------



## Bamboo (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't get it everyone has been waiting for this ds title to learn Japanese .
but there are many pc titles most likely heaps better than this portable title that teach Japanese.
the Rosetta stone for one is awesome.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 16, 2008)

No, no one can ever learn Japanese with this alone so please...ugh...*holds back "Japan is just another country you faggots" rant*


I would like to inform everyone that I'm going on a killing spree after reading this thread, please run as fast as you could while there's still time.


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 16, 2008)

Was I supposed to answer all 50 questions correctly? lol


----------



## Dexy (Oct 16, 2008)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> Been waiting to check this out for a while, doubt it can honestly teach much AT all though since Japanese is very much so more complex than English hence why it's harder for people to learn it going from English.



I don't find that to be true at all, I find Japanese to be much simpler than English, personally. I think most people just struggle getting past the writing system.


This game is pretty similar to the French one, and I assume all the others, in how it approaches the language. Most of the beginning lessons are mainly vocabulary, and a fairly odd order of vocabulary at that. I wish Ubisoft would just pick a text book (Genki perhaps?) and go off that instead of making up their own process. But then I guess that doesn't make for as good a "game."

For what it's worth though, I find this to be pretty decent for reviewing vocabulary. You aren't going to learn the language with this alone though, or Rosetta Stone as I'm seeing thrown around here, or any other similar programs. These are basically glorified flash cards. Granted, it's good for what it does. I'll probably keep this around for a bit, I think it could come in handy for reviewing for my classes. The mini games and lesson process actually have similar structures to those of leap frog games and kids shows.  I do believe that this game can really reinforce vocab into your head, but unfortunately, I believe that's all it can do.

While it is certainly possible to learn the language with this game and immersing yourself in the language through anime or other means, I really think your best (and easiest) bet is to take classes, or get a tutor.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Oct 16, 2008)

this game is the weeaboo version of jew gold


----------



## JPH (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm actually going to get serious and try to learn a bit (no, I'm not a weeaboo in the least bit either!).

Got a notepad so I can take notes too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good releases.


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 16, 2008)

YAY!!! ^^!

It's out! Wewt


----------



## saxamo (Oct 16, 2008)

If this is anything like my spanish coach...

then...

ROFLMAO get ready to learn the days of the week kids!


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 16, 2008)

The game is better than I expected, it even has Kanji! Well, at least it says that it has.. but I have to unlock it first.. 

The lessons are given on a very slow pace, from what I notice, it was made to be played one lesson per day. I answered all the 50 questions right and went straight to lesson 11.. and that's the lesson where you learn to construct sentences.. complex sentences like "Mr. Yamamoto is a man.", if you're starting from lesson one, you'll probably fell very bored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You certainly wont become a fluent japanese speaker with this, but looks like it can cover the basics. I'll keep playing it and see what happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				starfox468 said:
			
		

> Mr.Cocroach, could you suggest another thingymagoober program if I really want to learn Japanses



Take some japanese lessons or grab some books about the subject and start studying..


----------



## concealed identi (Oct 16, 2008)

Anybody know how advanced this gets? I'm interested in giving it a shot but don't need basic lessons...


I'm also kind of confused by all of the "now I can finally learn Japanese!" posts. I mean, if you want to learn Japanese, what was stopping you from doing it before?


----------



## kjean (Oct 16, 2008)

It's time to learn Japanese.. uh.. in English. Yay, anyway.


----------



## Torte (Oct 16, 2008)

Baka!

Same as all the other language trainers, which I didn't really take to. Nothing beats a real class.


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Oct 16, 2008)

This is certainly bringing out the cancer of GBATemp.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Oct 16, 2008)

This is finally out. I've been waiting ages for this. =O

The ROM is surprisingly small though. =\

I got a decent score in the beginning test and I'm starting at lesson 9. =D
The thing is... I wasn't paying attention several times.


----------



## Gore (Oct 16, 2008)

Sun damnit. I'll feel like a weeaboo but I'll try it.
I know it's very doubtful I'd learn much of anything, but still.

Although unlike most of GBAtemp I don't want to learn it for animes _lol_


----------



## 2short (Oct 16, 2008)

lol you guys are noobs, I already beat this game like 4 times and got a hiscore of 100.000.000... lolcakes


----------



## gekiwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

The game is kinda nice. I dont like the writing recognition though. I got wrong answers writing just by putting the stylus on the touch screen.


----------



## Phenie (Oct 16, 2008)

Hrm...

Fairly fluent Japanese speakers opinion:

This game is slow. Too slow for me. You can't progress anywhere without completing mindless games of things you know.

Also, if you're above beginner level you can only skip 13 lessons, and then still have to do tonnes more beginner crap before getting anywhere. They teach kana but continuously use romaji, but I assume that fixes later. The character recognition is rather funny, I just accidentally hit the screen once for an "tsu" and it accepted it. No erase button either for an accidental extra stroke or something - somewhat odd. 

Anyway, if you are just beginning Japanese and want a little boost it's probably worth the play; for anyone above knowing how to say a simple sentence, it's probably due to be too tedious.


----------



## Spikeynator (Oct 16, 2008)

HeatMan Advance said:
			
		

> YES!
> 
> Game of the year! Seriously. I don't think there's anyone that hasn't demanded this more than any other learning game.




WEEEEE now i can finally start playing japanese games


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 16, 2008)

Spikeynator said:
			
		

> WEEEEE now i can finally start playing japanese games


That's a pretty funny joke.  

Anyone else have delusions of attaining über-fluency with this game?


----------



## GreenBanana (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm learning Japanese oh yes I'm learning Japanese I really think not.


----------



## zak. (Oct 16, 2008)

lol  its funny how some people on here think that the people that are downloading this are only wanting to learn japanese because it seems to be a "fad" these days, i've been interested in asian culture since i was 6 and last year i wanted to start learning japanese,  i think people should just stfu about all this weeaboo shit, cos not all people are interested in anime/manga...

and as for learning with rossetta  stone, fuck that, its the biggest pile of shit ever made lol it dosnt teach you words like giving you explanations of em, you gotta figure that out yourself which gets really annoying because i like to know the precise meaning of words, i suggest getting books such as the "genki" series of text books or the "japanese for busy people" series, they are alot better than learning with rosetta stone :/  

rant over


----------



## ChaosBoi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm interested in the Japanese culture, which is why I want to learn the language. I just can't afford to go to an actual class yet but I know I will go to one someday. I have a half-Japanese friend back in elementary school and she tells me all sorts of stuff that sounded crazy back then. I still keep in touch with her every now and then  (Good ol' myspace, lol) but yeah. Btw, is it normal for the green button icons to be blank (Like when you're learning to write the numbers)? I can't tell which one does what sometimes.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 16, 2008)

lol topic

I can't wait for people to be so eagerly disappointed in this.  I've used Rosetta Stone once, and only once, and the very first lesson took almost an hour to complete.  Lengthy, partially annoying, but it really hammers in the information through excessive repetition.  :3  

I presume this isn't going to be very much effective at all.


----------



## king_j1984 (Oct 16, 2008)

Even though i am interested in Japanese, i am not that interested, i just like anime... XD
Now if they released a My Arabic Coach game then i would be excited!


----------



## kernelPANIC (Oct 16, 2008)

I've been told this is pretty useless, much like the other Ubisoft titles. Anyone thing differently?


----------



## hova1 (Oct 16, 2008)

it's not that useless how anybody thinks. yeah, you won't be learning good enough Japanese to play games or watch hentai but it teaches you how to say the basic things like Hello, Good bye and ask for the toilet. 
And if you REALLY want to learn japanese fluently this is a good start to give you a idea of how things grammatically work .


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm embarrassed to admit I actually expected this to do anything actually practical.

Now I feel like a dope that expects Hollywood to teach me history.

I think it's time to get real, I'm also going to ditch the other language programs I have stashed.

Note to self, it's a DS game, WTF was I thinking. Oh wait, there's the flaw, I wasn't thinking.

As punishment I am going without my computer till Monday. Wait, I am moving this weekend, and was planning to turn it off anyway


----------



## cutterjohn (Oct 16, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> No, no one can ever learn Japanese with this alone so please...ugh...*holds back "Japan is just another country you faggots" rant*
> 
> 
> I would like to inform everyone that I'm going on a killing spree after reading this thread, please run as fast as you could while there's still time.


Not to the local wapanese and wotaku it's not...

Anyways, titles like these won't help much with a language if you're only prior exposure is anime and other Japanese video/audio productions as no matter what they say they are still constrained by cart size, especially if you're also expecting a pronunciation guide.  These titles probably would do well if you already have a fair base knowledge of the language in question, as they'd likely help with the vocabulary and writing aspects.

I've only looked at the French one myself, but only briefly as I had use use for it ATM and I expect this and the rest of the titles in the series are fairly similar.

IOW you guys are better off finding some local community college or something that has actual Japanese courses, and signing up for them, but I really wonder how many of you would follow through and actually learn Japanese given that a relative of mine did the same, and she had the extra motivation of actually being married to a Japanese national, yet she still doesn't really speak much japanese at all.

Oh yeah: undub?


----------



## Bamboo (Oct 16, 2008)

you all suck you noobs!!!
I have a Japanese girlfriend so suck that you loosers!!!


----------



## gekiwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Bamboo said:
			
		

> you all suck you noobs!!!
> I have a Japanese girlfriend so suck that you loosers!!!



You want us to suck your girlfriend??


----------



## Knuxsega (Oct 16, 2008)

I'd love to suck her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JAPANESE COACH IS 1337~


----------



## Bamboo (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## zak. (Oct 16, 2008)

Bamboo said:
			
		

> you all suck you noobs!!!
> I have a Japanese girlfriend so suck that you loosers!!!




lmao you probobly dont even know one word in japanese 

????????

tell you gf to translate that for you

edit: just seen your japanese gf,and i hate to break it to you but shes ugly lol
next time you want to boast about havin a japanese girlfriend make sure she looks like Aya Matsuura, Tanaka Reina, Aki Hoshino etc

edit: lmao i looked at the URL of the pic of your "gf" and realized it linked to the miss universe japan contest,  so she was the winner eh? lmao funny shit


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 16, 2008)

the japanese is pretty simple ... i think is only for beginner~! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and that is sufficient for beginner


----------



## pilotwangs (Oct 16, 2008)

Woooo,this has taken a while to come out.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Oct 16, 2008)

I went through the introductory test pretty well... got stuck on some of the colors, so it kicked me back out at level 4 or 5 or something.

My big complaint is that it barely explains what is going on once the "lessons" start. The program started throwing some color words at me, and didn't really bother to explain the "Record" feature or anything else... I just sort of randomly pushed buttons and "next" until I had to whack gophers for some reason.

Seems like an OK basic learning tool, but it is definitely NOT organized in any kind of smoothly structured lesson plan.


----------



## Retal (Oct 16, 2008)

IT'S LIKE I'M REALLY JAPANESE.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 16, 2008)

pilotwangs said:
			
		

> Woooo,this has taken a while to come out.



ubisoft concentrated on the my chinese coach game to get it out for the summer olympics, but failed.

due to the heavy work on the my chinese coach game, the japanese coach game got delayed.


----------



## xanth (Oct 17, 2008)

Complaints:
Not being able to skip more than 12 chapters, or having any idea about how much gets covered in the game.
Also, the game is ridiculously strict about kana drawing. I know that's the correct stroke order, and it's good for me to break my bad habits, but seriously. It's kana, it's not like kanji, which would look totally wrong if done in the wrong order.

That said, any one know when kanji makes an appearance in the lessons? Or how advanced the grammar gets? 

It's a decent game, but all the romaji and lack of kanji keep screwing me up.


----------



## jem_gem (Oct 17, 2008)

Actually I find it kind of annoying that that the stroke order recognition isn't stricter...

My friend is on lesson 30 and apparently it stops using romaji then which is good. I'm just on lesson 23 and its explained basic plain/formal/te/conjunctive conjugations in a funky way so I'm glad I did that in class 2 weeks ago. At least it somewhat tests you on grammar when you unlock the bridgebulder game (just make sure to try and translate the sentences yourself before looking at the pieces). Particle wise, its only gone through wa/wo/ka.

The best thing about this is learning vocabulary because I have none. That's what I get for taking lvl 3 JP instead of 1 or 2 two, but I wasn't about to be stuck with crappy "Japanese for Busy people". Genki is way more useful.


----------



## tNB (Oct 17, 2008)

I think Chinese is probably a much more useful language to learn.

Unless you are someone who thinks being able to play more jRPGs is useful.

But I wouldn't really ever want to go to China in my life. The Olympics drama made that feeling even stronger.


----------



## Bishang (Oct 17, 2008)

Orusaka said:
			
		

> Well, I must say, the placement tests on these things sure aren't all that clever, are they? Placed me at level 11, then proceeded to give me a lecture on the copula desu. Didn't use the word copula, though. This has a very lax approach to grammar, which is probably good for the target audience. Anyway, I found it amusing that the test placed me at a lecture on something we covered first week in uni. And that was several years of Japanese lessons ago.


I totally agree. I've taken three years of high school japanese; I'm pretty sure I know how to use desu. I wish there was a better test thing that could test your sentence skills and all that other fun stuff.

I do think this game will be good for vocabulary though. There were a few words back from the beginning of Japanese classes that I had forgotten xD


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 17, 2008)

the rating of releases are mainly based on how expected or wanted this title is than how good it is... 
jap would be interesting to learn but a simple program cannot teach u jap unless u have a good adv. forward and i think some other sites will help on that but yah i have been waiting for this too


----------



## Sticks (Oct 17, 2008)

Stroke. Order. My. Butt.

Seriously, I know my stroke order, but when you're actually restricted by number of strokes and your DS touchscreen needs stabbing actions to register, it becomes a tad....annoying.

I got all 50 questions right, level 12...? Wut? Relearn 'desu'? >_______>


----------



## Raestloz (Oct 17, 2008)

zak. said:
			
		

> Bamboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's that? aminimagaitesu? or is it aminihagaitesu??

What does that mean?


----------



## zak. (Oct 17, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> zak. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it means hes a gay/fag

anata no gei desu


----------



## Raestloz (Oct 17, 2008)

oh fuck so that's "na" but I can't see where "no" is. Shouldn't it be "ha"?


----------



## Bishang (Oct 17, 2008)

in romaji it's : Anatawa Gei Desu.

It's show as "ha", but it's pronounced "wa".


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 17, 2008)

I think that I will give all these Language Coach games  a try--I am interested in several languages and am too lazy to study on my own but cant afford any good classes in my area...

This is one I've been excited too see.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2008)

I've been learning Japanes for a while (not very hard though) and this seems pretty good for vocab and practicing kana.


----------



## Regalia (Oct 19, 2008)

Honestly, some of you people here. I doubt anyone that wants to play the game is interested in how many classes some of you have taken or how much better you are than the game. The fact that some of you are still playing it and then whinging about it...well, I rest my case. 

A few points are true though...this game won't enable you to 'finally play japanese games'. There's just not enough there, especially if you guys mean RPGs. Just don't get your hopes too high. But, for the completely japanese-illiterate, it's a handy thing for learning a few words, recognizing some characters and such. For those that want to give this a casual go and pick up a few things, I say no harm done. 

For those that think they have |33t-skillz at japanese, you shouldn't be playing an english game teaching japanese. Go pick up some of the (J) only nihongo lesson games.


----------



## megatron_lives (Nov 10, 2008)

hmm, I've been trying to get this to work with me old supercard lite rumble; but it only loads the first two ubisoft and other company screens and then it's just the black screen of death!! 

Now I'm no noob, but I haven't heard any suggestions for settings. Any ideas? 

I guess it's time for me to finally get a supercard one eh?

Peace


----------

